# Shin kick... hwo do i know i'm doing it at its full potential?



## Zephyor (Sep 22, 2016)

I could kick trough a 3X3 cm 1 m long stick at ease but i guess thats something any1 could do if not afraid to go at full power... shins didnt hurt ... i aim for more... il ltry kicking trough a 5X5cm   one too see if i can breack it...( damn i sound so dumb by saying this and i probably am)

  I made myself a hitting pole, so to speack, what i actually did was one metal pillar wrape up tightly into one layer of 5 cm poliuretanic foam, kinda same thing they use for judo mats. Is it a good thing to train on? or shall i make myself a heavy bad made by a standard size sac filled with compressed sawdust...
What can i say... i lack money to buy myself equipment but i got some spare materials.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 22, 2016)

If you're talking about making your shins harder, running is a great way to condition them.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 22, 2016)

Please don't kick wood sticks for conditioning.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah don't do that unless you want permanent damage when your older


----------



## Zephyor (Sep 24, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Please don't kick wood sticks for conditioning.


I don't kick sticks for conditioning, i kicked  one, once, to see if my kick is strong enough to break it. I also had my striking leg wrapped in cloth.
I do use a construction pole , wraped up in a shock absorbing surface to drill my kicks. feels no different from a genuine bag.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah mabye a bit more padding on that pole. You have to do lots of kicks to get good kicks. And the harder the surface you kick. The less kicks you can do.

A lot of impact damage is cumulative. So you can be Van Damme one moment and Kurt furnley the next.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 25, 2016)

Always train smart keeping injuries to a minimum. Being well conditioned from slow steady training will assure you will be in one piece when you are older......


----------

